# Death to Dixie . . .



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

With a renewed assault on our rebel flag the PC hypocrites are forcing longtime supporters such as even NASCAR to distance itself and in some cases even ban our grand old Southern flag. I have seen a lot more of things like this recently…



 

It says heritage not hate and the far flag shows a fight dog and says back off. I don't have a crystal ball but I think we'll eventually lose this war too, exactly 150 years after we lost the first time, even though ol Abe told everyone we had earned the right to keep our flags and heritage. 

Makes me wonder how such a small minority of people can control a much larger number. I guarantee the vast majority of our yankee brothers dont have a problem with it .... I guess it proves The old adage that the only thing necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing or however that goes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Makes me wonder how such a small minority of people can control a much larger number.



I'm pretty sure representative johnson(caps avoid purposefully) explained all this in his midget vs. giant speech.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 24, 2015)

You may be surprised at the spike in numbers of Confederate flags being flown up here in the Nort in support of our Southern brothers. 

It turned out to be a spoof, but I saw something about the high commander wanting to ban the Tea Party flag as well. Spoof as it may be I wouldn't be a bit surprised if it is on the radar. 

Our great nation is quickly becoming a country full of to many people with to much time on their hands if this is the most constructive BS they can find to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> You may be surprised at the spike in numbers of Confederate flags being flown up here in the Nort in support of our Southern brothers.



That doesn't surprise me at all ... this is the kind of thing that has always united us. You Yanks must feel like you deserve that flag in a starnge way too and I think it's good y'all feel a certain allegiance to it as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2015)

I would stand with my southern brothers and fight the liberal cry babies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't seen any of those flags round here ... plenty of Irish and Italian ones though.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I haven't seen any of those flags round here ... plenty of Irish and Italian ones though.



Pretty much the same thing. Like us Rebs, the Paddys and Dagos are always having to fight The Man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2015/07/confederate_flag_continues_to.html

http://www.mcall.com/news/local/bur...llentown-about-the-valley-20150723-story.html

https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=tWQEAAAAIBAJ&pg=5725,2653650&hl=en

http://www.galesburg.com/article/20150718/OPINION/150719794

http://www.wdaz.com/news/3797606-co...tch-stirs-controversy-small-south-dakota-town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2015)

Since I was born up yonder here in the Unconstitutional state of Konecticutstan, I have no attachment to it. However I don't feel it's right to ban that flag. They didn't ban the Japanese flag when they lost....but they made them remove their stripes. The North let the South keep their flag and keep it without removing any of it. I don't see why the big hub bub about it now.
That kid also hated the US flag too. There's pictures of him burning it but the media won't show it. It doesn't fit their agenda of slight of hand....look over here so you won't notice what is going on over there....the cry babies crying about removing the flag had no problem with it for the last 150 years till someone said something.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

I think the whole point is to divide and conquer . . . . yet again. It never stops. Make the Stars and Bars a symbol of hate. Don't you know the Starts and Stripes are a symbol of evil and Imperialism to most other countries? maybe that's it. Make the Confederate Battle Flag evil so no one pays attention the evil Washington is doing all over the 57 states and the rest of the world. Not sure if I got that right how many states did Barry say we have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

those flags are all over up here in ohio every ones flying them more now. got no problem with it since im a self made Scottish hillbilly myself. grew up in the city moved to the country . ill take the peacefull country life------ but I still cant stand grits

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> but I still cant stand grits



I will change your mind if ever I get the chance. Thanks for your support though. We need us a flag for grits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I will change your mind if ever I get the chance. Thanks for your support though. We need us a flag for grits.


but I love crawfish broil/ frog legs / turtle / and southern barbecue

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet you never had real southern barby. Duck have you ever even been to Texas?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I bet you never had real southern barby. Duck have you ever even been to Texas?


nope not yet ----will they let me in ill buy a hathad barby in Georgia / st Louis/ south Carolina and a couple other states but I here texas thinks there the best


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I bet you never had real southern barby. Duck have you ever even been to Texas?


Why would he go there for barbecue? I love Texas and there are lots of great things there, but ya'll don't have a clue about barbecue. Hell, Texans think barbecue comes from cows. Everyone knows real barbecue comes from pigs!

Come to eastern NC, duck, and we'll hook you up!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2015)

I just had eastern NC barbecue. 
Not a fan.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> I love Texas and there are lots of great things there, but ya'll don't have a clue about barbecue.



I do like you Henry but you are an absolute neanderthal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

Brink said:


> I just had eastern NC barbecue.
> Not a fan.



You have millions of years before you even know how to spell neanderthal. You don't have a clue about barbeque.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I do like you Henry but you are an absolute neanderthal.



Call him a monkey! Call him a monkey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

uh oh a barby pissin contest is a bruin

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You have millions of years before you even know how to spell neanderthal. You don't have a clue about barbeque.



Wasn't trying to spell Neanderthal. 

But I do know what I like.


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2015)

Brink said:


> I just had eastern NC barbecue.
> Not a fan.


Tell me more. Who made it and what came with it? I'm questioning authenticity!


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2015)

Brink said:


> Call him a monkey! Call him a monkey!





Kevin said:


> You have millions of years before you even know how to spell neanderthal. You don't have a clue about barbeque.


Poor Texans can't even spell barbecue, much less make it!

If he were a monkey, this is how I imagine him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

s


SENC said:


> Tell me more. Who made it and what came with it? I'm questioning authenticity!


pizza hut boneless wings and it came with a free 2 liter of coke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> Why would he go there for barbecue? I love Texas and there are lots of great things there, but ya'll don't have a clue about barbecue. Hell, Texans think barbecue comes from cows. Everyone knows real barbecue comes from pigs!
> 
> Come to eastern NC, duck, and we'll hook you up!




Note to self
Does not thank we know about Bar-B-Q and smoking stuff.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Note to self
> Does not thank we know about Bar-B-Q and smoking stuff.


I didn't say nothin about you not being able to smoke stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2015)

Brink said:


> I just had eastern NC barbecue.
> Not a fan.



Damn Monkey- we would never ask your opinion of Barbecue - you like Tofu- YUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
The wife lived all over the south- including texxxxxas. The slight and large differences between areas are amazing. tell her the area and she will produce the rub and sauce...... 
The FLAG- just a distraction while they give our good buddies the nukes they want along with a few 100 billion bucks we don't have. Born and raised a northern boy but the flag sure as hell does not represent racism to me. Represents being a rebel - going to the beat of a different drum. They can rewrite history but it won't change the problems we have.........

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Damn Monkey- we would never ask your opinion of Barbecue - you like Tofu- YUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> The wife lived all over the south- including texxxxxas. The slight and large differences between areas are amazing. tell her the area and she will produce the rub and sauce......
> The FLAG- just a distraction while they give our good buddies the nukes they want along with a few 100 billion bucks we don't have. Born and raised a northern boy but the flag sure as hell does not represent racism to me. Represents being a rebel - going to the beat of a different drum. They can rewrite history but it won't change the problems we have.........



Mike pretty much nailed my thoughts on this. This is just a big a.. smoke screen for all the crap that is going on that The Man doesn't want covered. I can't imagine the majority of people, black or white, have a problem with the Stars and Bars. This is a HUGE problem for me, I get really intense when it comes up. History is being re-written constantly and it makes me a little nuts. I must be rapidly approaching the  age, because I get irritated with things like this more and more. I believe in the adage of if you forget history you are bound to repeat it. Now I'm good and pissed off, I'm going to go yell at kids to get off my lawn!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh, and by the way, we do have the best BBQ here, sorry boys!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> Poor Texans can't even spell barbecue, much less make it!
> 
> If he were a monkey, this is how I imagine him.
> View attachment 83933


looks ready to ice fish yep


SENC said:


> I didn't say nothin about you not being able to smoke stuff!


smokeing stuff--its legal in a bunch of states now ya know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I haven't seen any of those flags round here ... plenty of Irish and Italian ones though.



Aren't they the same flag?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 25, 2015)

Brink said:


> Aren't they the same flag?



Silly ...

One's got Guinness stains, the other has espresso.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Silly ...
> 
> One's got Guinness stains, the other has espresso.



And those stains look the same, too


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2015)

Duncan, you're wasting your time trying to reason with the unreasonable . . . 



 

It's not that he doesn't try .... it's just that he has a governor on his throttle so to speak.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 25, 2015)

For those of us that have the unfortunate privilege of living in a state where Common Core controls government educational institutions, we have seen impact of Washington directed education.

In history classes, they no longer teach that Islamic Fanatics and Terrorists were the cause of the 9/11 horror, they members of Bin Laden Jihad group. No longer was there a War between the States over the Tenth Amendment, it was a Civil War started by powerful southern politicians and slave owners. The Global Warming Theory is being taught as fact. Social responsibility is being taught as a primary requirement not as voluntary act.

The Battle Flag of the Confederacy never represented slavery, it like many of the other things being taught our children is a lie. But, the government is rewriting history to justify their political and elite views.

I rant as I watch so much slip away..

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2015)

Personally I don't have a clue how the towers came down or who actually did it, but the BS that they fed us is as big a fairly tale as what our flag supposedly represents. Lies, more lies, and damn lies. I hope women are in charge of things in the next life. It still won't be perfect but it'll be a lot closer to it than the thugs running the world through governments now. Okay when I come to think of it Hilary and Boxer and Feinstein I did say women I should clarify I meant to say I hope *ladies *are in charge of the next life because that would rule out the dregs like the aforementioned female scum.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

